# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Help with Database Design, Schema, Etc.

## gbowne1

To be honest, this is more of a raise hand for help thing than a question, but I do have questions. I'm no expert either and am only one person and I believe this project requires more than just one person.. But, anyhow.. I'm designing a database for my philantropic style manufacturing business.

After spending the last 10-20 years supporting various ERP and MRP software (have tried a lot and have had to support local companies using these software), finding out that many of the companies have the same problems I do with the typical ERP/MRP software out there) have the same problems my company does with typical ERP and MRP software.  

I plan on expanding the functionality in the future but for the moment our goal is just standard ERP and MRP data. but I plan on adding functionality moudles like CRM, HRM/HRIS, CMMS, etc.

I have a dropbox and github set up for the project.  

I would prefer someone able to donate some time to work on the project, as well as someone familiar with Access, Excel, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQL Server.

Thanks in advance.

----------

